# Greeting from Seoul, Korea!



## rockstream (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm Sungbook Bae, living in Seoul, Korea.

I'm practicing Hapki-do, holding 7th Dan. I was a former director of Korea Hapkido Federation from 2002 to 2004. During that time I met lots of respectable martial artists all around the world. Unforgettalbe good memories.

I'm also practicing Kum-do(Ken-do), holding 3rd Dan. I'm loving this martial arts as much as Hapki-do.

I'm trying to recognize these martial arts not just as arts but as Taoism. So I prefer using terms like Martial-Tao.

Hoping this martialtalk-site be a good milieu for martial taoists.

Thank you,

Sungbook Bae
Hapkido Master 


yesb279@hanmail.net


----------



## exile (Nov 18, 2006)

Greetings, rockstream, and welcome to MT---good to have you with us. It's great to have another experienced KMA person on the board!


----------



## Kacey (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  It sounds like you have wonderful experience to share, and I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Drac (Nov 18, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...Looking forward to your posts...


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## stickarts (Nov 19, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## MJS (Nov 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## french fri25 (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice to meet you. i am a hapkido practioneer myself. im only 8th kyu though, but plan to take hapkido for a LONG time.


----------



## zDom (Nov 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!

I have two questions: is Sungbook your family name or Bae? (Wondering if you switched it around for us or not).

Second, who was your instructor and which HKD school did you train at?


----------



## Paul B (Nov 20, 2006)

It's very nice to have you here, rockstream!

I look forward to hearing from you in the Hapkido section. :ultracool


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 22, 2006)

Nice to meet you and welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Changhfy (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT Sungbook Bae,

Its great to meet you!



take care,
Chang


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT.  I am living in Gunsan and studying Tand Soo Do with Master Choe, Ki Un.  

It is good to have someone else from Korea here!


----------

